# Great chisels for a great price



## Bertha

These are very, very, very fine chisels. Best bang for the buck if you're looking for some high-end chisels but you're dazzled by all the offerings. Next step up is Japanese, possibly, but these represent the top of the non-Japanese food chain IMO.


----------



## funchuck

Before I bought these, I did look into the japanese chisels, but I read that they can be brittle and higher maintenance, so I decided to only look at the western style chisels. The really good japanese chisels were also very expensive, and I still wanted money left over for new planes (reviews on my new planes will be coming up!).

But, I totally agree that they are great chisels, and not too expensive to boot. Sometimes, when I have nothing to do, I pick up one of them and hold them. They just fit my hands so well!


----------



## lurker

I recently picked up the 6 piece set plus the 1 1/4" AI chisels. Mine also had a few loose ferrules but I found after a week of acclimating to my workshop the ferules tightened up of their own accord. Probably due to humid summer conditions. My bevels were also all over the pace and the 3/8 chisel cutting edge was noticeably not square. Despite these nits - the chisels flattened quickly and sharpened well. I'm satisfied with them and may pick up a couple more sizes.


----------



## TechRedneck

I ordered a set of these a couple weeks ago. Had the same problem with one of the ferrules as well,... sort of bummed me out because I thought the quality control should have been better for a premium tool.

I was soon back in love with them after I touched them up and started putting them to work. I plan to get a few more to round out the set and get some Irwins when they are on sale to use for beaters. My Ashley's are reserved for nice projects and no glue.

I like your little rack Funchuck, may have to steal that idea from you, thanks for the review.


----------



## funchuck

TechRedneck: Not sure if I inserted these images correctly, but here are some more pictures of the chisel rack. I dovetailed the sides into the rack. I think I made the side of the dovetail a little thin, but it is pretty sturdy. The second picture shows version 1, which was screwed together.


----------



## TechRedneck

Thanks Fun

The dovetail is fitting for those chisels. I was planning on a fixed rack, however one that can be moved around is interesting. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## mafe

Hi,
I have the same chisels and love them, I also had only the ferules to complain about, none of mine has fallen of, but they are just not the same class as the rest of the chisel.
They hold a good edge and they are a dream to use. I also love that handle shape it is nice and solid and you have a good grip.
Congratulation.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## TDog

funchuck,

I made this till for my chisels. It has been very helpful on my bench.
I like how your rack shows the chisel steel

at this link http://lumberjocks.com/projects/64861


----------



## Birks

I have these as well and love them. One thing to consider about the bevel angles/squareness is that these are all ground and sharpened by hand. Some people can't stand a trapezoidal bevel line…others have more important things to worry about.
My 0.02$


----------

